# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Retracing Agnes of Antioch's mtDNA lineage (haplogroup H1)

## Maciamo

Olasz et al. (2018) tested the DNA of King Bela III of Hungary. They also tested the mtDNA lineage of his wife, *Agnes of Antioch*, which was identified as *H1 (either H1j8 or H1bz)*. We can trace her mtDNA through her matrilineal ancestors, then go down again on the daughter lines. 

Agnes of Antioch (1154 – c. 1184)
- Constance of Antioch (1128–1163)
-- Alice of Jerusalem (c. 1110 - after 1136) 
--- Morphia of Melitene (died c. 1126 or 1127) => Armenian origins

*Descendants of the above who can all be listed as members of haplogroup H1.
*
Via Morphia of Melitene

*- Melisende, Queen of Jerusalem (1105-1161)* 
-- Baldwin III of Jerusalem (1130-1163) 
-- Amalric of Jerusalem (1136-1174)
- Hodierna of Jerusalem (c. 1110-c. 1164)
-- Raymond III, Count of Tripoli (1140-1187) 

Via Constance of Antioch

- Bohemond III, Prince of Antioch (c. 1148-1201)
- Maria of Antioch
*-- Alexios II Komnenos, Byzantine Emperor (1169-1183) 
*
Via Agnes of Antioch

*- Emeric, King of Hungary (1174-1204)*
*- Margaret of Hungary, Byzantine Empress (1175-c.1223)*
*-- Demetrius of Montferrat, King of Thessalonica (1205-1230)*
*- Andrew II, King of Hungary (c. 1177-1235)*
*- Constance of Hungary, Queen of Bohemia (c. 1180-1240)* 
*-- Wenceslaus I, King of Bohemia (1205-1253)*
-- Anne of Bohemia, Duchess of Silesia
--- Constance, Duchess of Wrocław
---- Leszek II the Black, High Duke of Poland (c. 1241-1288)
---- Ziemomysł of Kuyavia, Duke of Inowrocław and ruler over Bydgoszcz (c. 1245-1287)
--- Bolesław II Rogatka, High Duke of Poland (c. 1220/5-1278)
--- Mieszko, Duke of Lubusz (c. 1223/27-1242)
--- Henry III the White, Duke of Silesia at Wrocław (c. 1227/1230-1266)
--- Konrad I, Duke of Głogów (c. 1228/31-1273/74)
--- Elisabeth of Wrocław, Duchess of Greater Poland (c. 1232-1265)
---- Constance of Greater Poland
----- John IV, Margrave of Brandenburg-Stendal
----- Otto VII, Margrave of Brandenburg-Stendal
----- Waldemar, Margrave of Brandenburg-Stendal
----- Agnes of of Brandenburg-Stendal
------ Albert II, Prince of Anhalt-Zerbst (d. 1362).
------ Agnes (d. 1352), married to Ulrich II, Count of Lindau-Ruppin.
------ Waldemar I, Prince of Anhalt-Zerbst (d. 1368).
------ Judith, married to Albert I, Count of Regenstein.
------ Matilda, Princess of Anhalt-Bernburg (d. c. 1342)
------- Bernhard IV, Prince of Anhalt-Bernburg (d. 1354)
------- Katharina, Duchess of Brunswick-Lüneburg (c. 1330-1390)
-------- Catherine Elisabeth of Brunswick-Lüneburg, Duchess of Schleswig
--------- Henry IV, Count of Holstein-Rendsburg (1397–1427)
--------- Helvig of Schauenburg, Duchess of Schleswig & Countess of Holstein (1398–1436)
*---------- Christian I, King of Denmark (1426-1481)* 
---------- Gerhard VI, Count of Oldenburg (1430-1500)
--------- Adolf VIII, Count of Holstein (1401–1459)
--------- Gerhard VII, Count of Holstein-Rendsburg (1404–1433)
-------- Agnes, Duchess of Brunswick-Lüneburg (d. 1410)
--------- Eric I, Duke of Brunswick-Grubenhagen
-------- Agnes, Duchess of Brunswick-Lüneburg (b. 1356-c.1432)
--------- Albert V, Duke of Mecklenburg (1397-1423)
-------- Frederick I, Duke of Brunswick-Lüneburg (c. 1357-1400)
-------- Bernard I, Duke of Brunswick-Lüneburg (d. 1434)
-------- Henry the Mild, Duke of Brunswick-Lüneburg (d. 1416)
-------- Helen of Brunswick-Lüneburg, Countess of Hoya
--------- John V, Count of Hoya (c. 1395-1466)
--------- Helena, Countess of Schauenburg and Holstein-Pinneberg (d. 1426)
---------- Otto II, Count of Holstein-Schauenburg-Pinneberg (1400-1464)
--------- Ermengard, Countess of Tecklenburg
---------- Nicholas III, Count of Tecklenburg (d. 1508)
---------- Adelaide, Countess of Oldenburg 
----------- Adolph, Count of Oldenburg-Delmenhorst (b. 1463-1500) 
----------- John V, Count of Oldenburg (1460-1526)
----------- Irmgard of Oldenburg, Countess of of Harlingerland (1471-1522)
----------- Hedwig of Oldenburg (1473-1502) 
------------ Maria of Jever (1500-1575), last ruler of Jever
------- Henry IV, Prince of Anhalt-Bernburg (d. 1374)
------- Sophie, Duchess of Brunswick-Lüneburg (d. 1362)
*---- Przemysł II, King of Poland (1257-1296)*
--- Ladislaus of Salzburg, co-ruler in the Duchy of Wroclaw then Prince-Archbishop of Salzburg (c. 1237-1270)
-- Saint Agnes of Bohemia

----------

